
Breathing batteries could store 10 times the energy - foppr
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17159-breathing-batteries-could-store-10-times-the-energy.html
======
ricree
It seems like an interesting idea, although I wonder how well it will scale.
It seems like these sort of batteries would have large surface area and
ventilation requirements, which might become a problem in many applications
where lithium batteries are currently popular.

------
lutorm
It seems a potential problem is that anything that draws air has a tendency to
get clogged with dust and crap. You'd also wonder what air pollutants (ozone,
nitrous oxides, etc) will do to the battery chemistry over time.

------
nazgulnarsil
waiting for increased battery life and ubiquitous wireless to ditch my desktop
entirely.

